# Clearwater Beach Fishing



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

beach snook should definitely be around. but that weekend, early AM is all I would even consider because all the boats and people will be sure to shut the fishing down quick!


----------



## Nick728 (Jul 27, 2020)

g8rfly said:


> beach snook should definitely be around. but that weekend, early AM is all I would even consider because all the boats and people will be sure to shut the fishing down quick!


Thanks! Yeah, I figured with it being MDW it’ll be a madhouse by 9 so I’m hoping to fish just an hour or two at first flight. Any tips on where to look? Looking at google earth, going north along Clearwater Beach looks like it would have less people around. Never been up that way but I assume it’s all pretty straight forward. Hoping to show a couple buddies from NJ what a snook looks like!


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Clearwater beach is probably the worst possible beach to be fishing on, way too many people even early on. Do yourself a favor and just drive south over the bridge to Sand Key and fish just south of the jetty, the snook will come around early in the morning out of the pass to feed on the beach.


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Just reinforcing what some others have said. I worked about a mile from Clearwater beach for the last two years and had maybe one or two good super early sessions. Once the sun comes out it’s essentially too late. If you can sneak away a few miles north to Dunedin you can maybe get in some surf fishing along the causeway beach, but that weekend is always insanely crowded. Don’t mean to kill your idea


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Honestly, almost anywhere you go that weekend is going to be bad for fishing off the beach. Memorial weekend is the worst possible weekend to be on the beach as a local, besides maybe 4th of July weekend.

Your best bet is going to a park beach where there are no hotels, very early right before the sun comes up. It will take people a little longer to congregate on the park beaches like Sand Key.


----------

